# satellite/cable tv



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

can anyone tell me how easy it is and how much it costs to get the equivalent of Sky tv in our villa when we move. My husband wants to be able to follow the UK football and I would like to watch likes of Coronation Street and various UK programmes. Is this possible or am I asking for too much?:


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You can get Sky itself, you just need a big dish, minimum 2.5m in size. Alternatively you can go for a smaller dish (1m) and get the cheaper Abu Dhabi Sports and Al Jazeera packages which cover every single football game in the English league and European cup competitions, more than Sky offers. 

You could also get Showtime which do show UK programs such as coronation street- OSN - Orbit Showtime Network -


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

With a large dish you can get all the free to view channels such as ITV BBC etc and many more. 
If you get a sky package it cost around 400-500 per year and you get the full sky package.
The satellite intallers provide them.
As Zin has said there other alternatives. There is also a system where you can get all the channels via the internet.


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

thank you very much.


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

thank you very helpful


----------

